# 3k to spend



## motorheadls11 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey guys i am looking to spend 3 k in mods. what is the best way to get the best performance for this much? :cool


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

headers, cam, and tune


----------



## motorheadls11 (Jul 3, 2009)

LILGTO said:


> headers, cam, and tune


i was thinking a ms4 cam with ls2heads but idk what the valve leght shud be and the lsa? :confused


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LILGTO said:


> headers, cam, and tune


There ya go.


----------



## motorheadls11 (Jul 3, 2009)

dnt i need exhaust?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

motorheadls11 said:


> dnt i need exhaust?


Wouldn't hurt,but it's not necessary.05/06 has stock 2 1/2 inch piping.

May want to if you have an 04 since the piping is 2 1/4,but I don't know if it is needed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Wouldn't hurt,but it's not necessary.05/06 has stock 2 1/2 inch piping.
> 
> May want to if you have an 04 since the piping is 2 1/4,but I don't know if it is needed.


You won't need a catback until you go FI. Stocker flows good.

For 3K I would do bushings, shifter, headers, used 243s, cam, and tune.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> You won't need a catback until you go FI. Stocker flows good.
> 
> For 3K I would do bushings, shifter, headers, used 243s, cam, and tune.


Thanks for clearing that up.I wasn't sure if the difference in piping on the 04's mattered or not.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

motorheadls11 said:


> hey guys i am looking to spend 3 k in mods. what is the best way to get the best performance for this much? :cool


send me your 3 grand, I'll give you awesome driver's mod.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

shifter is #1 if you're a M6. then do a couple of the weak bushings, rear springs or drag bags, headers, cam and tune. 243 heads that aren't gone over are hardly worth it for the work and money. having tuning by someone else or a tuning suite with wideband O2 controller and doing it yourself has to be thrown in there too. if you do all the work yourself you'll have a little change left over but if you have someone else do it you're easily there with just this stuff. forget the normal catback, "C"AI stuff that the noobs do. it's a waste of money until you get the other stuff done first


----------

